# TrackPad bloqué.



## chandler_jf (20 Juin 2005)

Salu à tous, 

bon voila, le trackpad de mon iBook se bloque. Comme ça d'un coup d'un seul sans trop savoir pourquoi.
Seule solution : le redemarrage ou la sourris mais bon un peu moyen.

C'est la seconde fois depuis vendredi.

J'aimerai bien avoir vos expériences la dessus.

Une réparation s'impose ou ça peut être un probleme de température, logiciel .... bref je ne sais pas trop quoi d'autre.

@ +

jeff


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Juin 2005)

tout est dans le titre ...


----------



## Ptit-beignet (22 Juin 2005)

T'as pas installé IScroll pour le scroll a 2 doigts ?
Si tu l'as fait ca peux etre ca. Desinstalle le et ca devrais etre bon.
Sinon bah je vois pas ca serais plus SAV 
A+
Vincent


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Juin 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas installé IScroll pour le scroll a 2 doigts ?
> Si tu l'as fait ca peux etre ca. Desinstalle le et ca devrais etre bon.
> Sinon bah je vois pas ca serais plus SAV
> A+
> Vincent



non j'ai pas installé iScroll.
En fait c'est assez épisodique comme probleme mais qui devient recurent depuis : depuis une semaine 3-4 fois ...


----------



## landrih (7 Juillet 2005)

j'ai eu le meme probleme il ya 3 mois

j'ai fait la mise a jour 10.3.9 et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...
essaye et bon courage


----------



## drs (7 Juillet 2005)

salut

tu n'aurais pas nettoyé ton trackpad avec du produit des fois?
Moi ca m'est arrivé apres un nettoyage. J'ai passé une souflette sous la batterie et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Alex


----------

